# Formula for web fluid?



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

Seems like every online store I check this year is sold out of web fluid. Anyone know how I can make some of my own? (The kind that goes into the drill attachment, not the glue gun / air compressor version.)

-Chris
www.hauntstyle.com


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I've heard of using rubber cement, but be careful. It's flammable even after it dries, and it won't come off of some painted surfaces..like your walls...BUT if you are careful, it really does make some decent webbing.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

yes rubber cement works great! I use it in my drill fan webber every year but they dont seem to last long if you have any wind or rain. You can buy it in larger quantitys at Costco or Sams club.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The mixture they used on movie sets is rubber cement with rubber cement thinner mixed in. The flammability is mostly a problem when it's still wet and the solvent is there; when its totally dry it still burns but not as fast. I've heard of some FX guys dusting the webs down with powdered alum or baking soda to further flame retard them and make them show up better (dusty look). Personally I think they look better than glue webs, but they cause so much more mess and problems I'd probably opt for glue myself.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with Rev, contact cement is what I used with mine. I have an "allthread" that is put in the chuck of a drill. The top of the allthread has a fan on the end of it with a small cuplike reservoir that has a small hole drilled on the side. As the fan spins, the hole spills out contact cement and the fan blows the webbing on props, looks just like the horror movies! Make sure you use baby powder or something like that cuz it's murder trying to get that stuff off clothes, out of hair, stuff like that. I recommend getting the newer glue gun web shooters, it's much more easy clean up !


----------

